# REO Property management companies



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

I been looking into possible sub contracting for REO property management companies.I have found few but after little research 2 where good and 1 was ripping off contractors.So since there tons REO homes out there that needs work I like to know which companies to sub contract with.I have heard of contractors subbing for more than one REO company but which ones pay good,on time and are not ripping off contractors.I looking for companies that have work in Florida and in PA.I already know that I need $1 million in G.L ins thats required by the government.Any info would be great.Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Freddie Mac , 
You become an approved contractor, your in .


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Truth about any of the National "asset Managers". None pay good. I have been in Property preservation for a long time, long before it became a buz word. And since the FAS, Cyprexx, Altisource, Safeguards took over, it has been terrible. We were screwed out of over $100K last year alone from FAS, for being "late" on invoices and having the jobs reassigned, and discounts for too much debris at the houses (like we had any control of that) My suggestion is work for the Agents/Brokers direct not the national companies. You could also look at some of the big banks and working through them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

HmBuilder2 said:


> Freddie Mac ,
> You become an approved contractor, your in .


So what your saying is I can apply direct with Freddie Mac?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

skyboy1030 said:


> Truth about any of the National "asset Managers". None pay good. I have been in Property preservation for a long time, long before it became a buz word. And since the FAS, Cyprexx, Altisource, Safeguards took over, it has been terrible. We were screwed out of over $100K last year alone from FAS, for being "late" on invoices and having the jobs reassigned, and discounts for too much debris at the houses (like we had any control of that) My suggestion is work for the Agents/Brokers direct not the national companies. You could also look at some of the big banks and working through them.


OK thanks for info,so how do I find these Agents/Brokers then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

BigArmindo88 said:


> OK thanks for info,so how do I find these Agents/Brokers then?


There is a secret list for just your market, with a password that has all the info you need. If you can get hold of this list, you won't need things like google, cold calls, marketing, sales, lots of wasted time. Basically, things many of us have spent hundreds of hours on.

Get the list.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

foothillsco said:


> There is a secret list for just your market, with a password that has all the info you need. If you can get hold of this list, you won't need things like google, cold calls, marketing, sales, lots of wasted time. Basically, things many of us have spent hundreds of hours on.
> 
> Get the list.


Lol. Well said.


----------

